# Med Cat Question



## gryles (14 Nov 2021)

Hello! I am a 27 year old who moved from America a few years back. I am/have been living in Canada for some time now. I decided to look more into the various standards a CF member must meet in order to enlist, and have been in contact with a recruiter at CFRC Vancouver as I would like to serve. Some of my questions I've already directed to the Sgt managing my file there, however others he wasn't entirely sure on. 

From his explanation, the aptitude testing appears to be no large hurdle for me, nor does the FORCE/EXPRES test (Not sure which is done, and if its solely reserves or active that does it before enrolment). That all makes sense, but in regards to the medical category system, I am not too sure on how that works. I've read over the public Annex's, but am wondering if some clarification can be given.

I am not asking if a specific condition will disqualify me, my questions come from a place of wanting clarity.
The vision standards are the only ones publicly available(?), which is fine, because I have no errors in my eyesight, same goes for hearing. I don't really understand the Geographic, Occupational, and Air factors though.

Why are G1 & O1 about "Astronaut training", and what does that entail?
What is considered a Geographical Factor? Is it just not being in proximity to medical care?
For clarification, in order to meet a G2, given you are healthy/stable, you are permitted to have medical services, but no more frequently than every year? (Ex. You can have a yearly check up, bloodwork, or something of those sorts but not every few months or a super specialised followup?) (I ask because at MEPS in America, there was a long form you had to fill out about conditions, some of which being automatic disqualifiers or PDQ's- which doesn't seem to be the case in the CF)
If you're assigned a MEL, does that render you O3 as well? What do MELs mean for a service member? Is this in regards to stress/mental tolerance?
What is an Air Factor used for? Is it solely Air Force?


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Nov 2021)

gryles said:


> Hello! I am a 27 year old who moved from America a few years back.



You realize that Canada is part of America?


----------



## gryles (14 Nov 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> You realize that Canada is part of America?


Haha, I meant the United States, my bad. Lived down in IL.


----------



## gryles (15 Nov 2021)

gryles said:


> What is considered a Geographical Factor? Is it just not being in proximity to medical care?





gryles said:


> What is an Air Factor used for? Is it solely Air Force?


After some research, I better understand these two. I was also walked through the FORCE test.


----------



## winds_13 (15 Nov 2021)

G1 and O1 specify completion of medical screening for astronaut training because you cannot receive that high of a medical category without undergoing said screening... of course, there are no hospitals in space, yet.

Having no medical conditions or concerns will result in a G2/O2 medical category.


----------

